# Sauce



## Cliff H. (May 21, 2006)

When I cook steak I hide the catsup becauce I don't want anyone asking for it.  I go thru a lot of trouble to marinate and use combinations of spices to perfect the flavor I am trying to get.  As much as I love catsup, it would overpower the flavor. Good BBQ takes a long time to produce as you all well know.  Do the sauces that you guys whip up overpower or enhance the flavor of the rubs that ya'll are using ?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 21, 2006)

Catsup on a steak will get you a instant foot in your ass out the door here.  :-X  As far as barbecue goes, I always have several sauce choices on the side. Good barbecue needs no sauce, But I use it from time to time depending on my mood. Now catering is a whole different thing, Folk that I cater for expect it due to the fact that they don't know any better.   Some use so much I'm sure that's all they taste, Kind of upsets me to a level of some dork asking for catsup on a hot dog in Chicago!  [-X


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Do you think in competition que that putting sauce on loses points?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 21, 2006)

yes and no.  I really believe that to win a comp, you have to be good
and lucky.  I sauce mine lightly, but it could hurt in some judges opinions.
It's a crapshoot.  You have to hope the judges you get like your turn in
regardless.

  I'd like  to see a poll of winner that revealed if they sauced or not.
My guess is the majority sauced.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Catsup on a steak will get you a instant foot in your ass out the door here.  :-X


 :lmao: No sauce of any kind on steak here either. If I use a sauce on BBQ, I want it to meld well with the rub being used and it's always served on the side.


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yes and no.  I really believe that to win a comp, you have to be good
> and lucky.  I sauce mine lightly, but it could hurt in some judges opinions.
> It's a crapshoot.  You have to hope the judges you get like your turn in
> regardless.
> ...


Is there comp. guys that don't sauce and win?
Interesting :-k


----------



## ddog27 (May 22, 2006)

In a comp I put some sauce on my ribs and let it glaze for the last 30 to 60 minutes. I do not put any additional sauce on it. I do not put a lot of sauce on them. I like sauce but I do not want my BBQ swimming it!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 22, 2006)

So, Is it a sauce? Or a glaze? I find that a glaze always does better. (around here) But then again, So does rib Jell-O. Evan the so called dumb ass KCBS judges that cook NOT A THING all year and don't own a pit, And paid there bucks to be a KCBS judge look for that meat Jell-O. Its a crime! Dumb a$$'s  9's across the board! We get to eat for free!


----------



## wittdog (May 22, 2006)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":3hwcqbax]So, Is it a sauce? Or a glaze? I find that a glaze always does better. (around here) But then again, So does rib Jell-O. Evan the so called dumb ass KCBS judges that cook NOT A THING all year and don't own a pit, And paid there bucks to be a KCBS judge look for that meat Jell-O. Its a crime! Dumb a$$'s  9's across the board! We get to eat for free!



Hopefully the judges know what to look for in a competition rib. I know the instructor told us that a rib is overdone if mushy or if it falls off the bone at my "Certified dumb ass KCBS Judge" class.  :grin:[/quote:3hwcqbax]
Jeff you have to keep in mind. Pigs is talking from a WNYorkers perspective. To the vast majority of individuals in this area BBQ is sauce and that meat Jello. When I cook what I think is the perfect comp rib. The people around here say it’s not done enough.


----------



## wittdog (May 22, 2006)

It tends to be frustrating doesn’t it?  My mother had a shower for my sister here Sat. and had the nerve to bring Crock Pot Pulled Pork.


----------



## Jack W. (May 22, 2006)

CrazyWhiteMan said:
			
		

> Do you think in competition que that putting sauce on loses points?



I don't think you lose points.  Q straight off of the pit is very different than pork barbecue that you may be turning into a judge.  Since the weather is getting really nice outside, I'll offer this as "thought for the hammock".  

Take some pulled pork and eat it just after it has rested and enjoy the subtle flavors of the juicy morsel of pork and rub together, savor the rub mix and smokey flavor.   Take a nice piece that is about as big as your thumb and packed with plenty of rub and bark.  Now pull the rest of the butt and let it sit in a bowl for about 20 - 30 minutes and taste it again.  I'll venture that the whole enjoyable experience has changed quite a bit.  More than likely you'll get a kind of greasy feel on your palate and the smoke will be kind of bitter.

Now put a cup or two of cider vinegar or apple juice, a couple tablespoons of sugar and a tablesoon or two of kosher salt together in a sauce pan and heat it until eveything has dissolved.  Add that to the pulled pork and taste it again.  You'll notice that the greasy feeling has disappeared, the smoke has tamed, but the the "sauce" is hardly noticeable.   

Many competitors I know would like to serve pork hot off of the pit straight to a judge.  That is not reality.  Pork grease gets thick as it cools.  Most barbecue fanatics I know like a light vinegar/pepper sauce, probably because it is the least intrusive way to get rid of that feel and still taste the true flavors of the meat.  Barbecue fanatics and judges are many times different animals.    8-[ 

Think about it.

Jack


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> It tends to be frustrating doesn’t it?  My mother had a shower for my sister here Sat. and had the nerve to bring *Crock Pot Pulled Pork.*


 :ack:  :ack:  :ack:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> CrazyWhiteMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Which is why vinegar pepper based sauces are the perfect compliment to
pulled pork, and the industrial sludge they eat in Texas, KC and Memphis
is crap!   Ha!!!

oh shit, did I just say that!?!?!?


----------



## Finney (May 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Jack W.":fodq2npr]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Which is why vinegar pepper based sauces are the perfect compliment to
pulled pork, and the industrial sludge they eat in Texas, KC and Memphis
is crap!   Ha!!!

oh shit, did I just say that!?!?!?[/quote:fodq2npr]
From "KING" to "TURD" in just one post.  =D>


----------



## Puff1 (May 22, 2006)

I always serve the vinegar sauce on the side because not everybody likes the sauce.
I think its the heat of the red pepper that turns some people off, i'll try the sauce without it anything to keep it from getting greasy. The pork sure does change after its pulled.
Thanks Jack :!:


----------



## Puff1 (May 22, 2006)

Cappy swore [-X 


Did you invent that too?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2006)

Yes, when I swore yo mamma was the best......nevermind.


----------



## Puff1 (May 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Yes, when I swore yo mamma was the best......nevermind.




 Daddy is that you 8-[


----------



## Jack W. (May 22, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> From "KING" to "TURD" in just one post.  =D>



I did notice that the stock price of beer in general rose today!  I wonder if there is a corelation?? :razz:  :razz: 

We all know, he can get on a roll...

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2006)

no lie...I went on a diet and stopped drinking beer just 2 weeks ago.
Sure enough, Budweiser sent me two cans of Harley Week Bud in the mail to promote their sponsorship of Harley week.

  Some may call that a coincidence.

  I'm off the diet by the way.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 22, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> It tends to be frustrating doesn’t it?  My mother had a shower for my sister here Sat. and had the nerve to bring Crock Pot Pulled Pork.



You must not be feeding her enough of your own pulled pork!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 22, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puff Daddy :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (May 22, 2006)

Puff Morgan :-k  Hmmmmmm..... 8-[


----------



## JohnnyReb (May 22, 2006)

pulled pork HAS to have a mustard based sauce !!!!!!!!!


 =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Cliff H. (May 22, 2006)

I AM taking notes


----------



## JohnnyReb (May 23, 2006)

i usually buy mine    i havent found a good recipe for mustard based either   

if any 'o you Q heads have a good one pass it on!!!


----------



## Jack W. (May 23, 2006)

I posted a pretty good sauce called Carolina Gold in the Sauce Section.  Enjoy it.  I won best sauce in the state with it 3 years running a few years back.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## wittdog (May 23, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that she's my mom but I think she does it to pay me back for everything I did while growing up!!!!!!!  It's amazing I turned out like I did, she boils her ribs  :ack:  :loony:


----------



## JohnnyReb (May 23, 2006)

THANKS JACK!!!!!!! :!:  :!:


----------

